# 830 case gauge problems



## Cummins-dodge (Apr 22, 2012)

I just got a 830 case with the caseomatic the fuel pressure, fuel level, converter temp and the engine temp gauges do not work can you guys help me on what to test to see if it is the gauges or the sensors and it is hard starting when the engine is cold but once it has been started it starts good


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

check all your fuses, if they are good trace all the wires, with the key on engine off remove the wire from the selected sending unit and ground it, the gauge should read full or high or hot.
these old case engine start hard when cold because they are not direct injection but use energy cells to help atomize the fuel, good batterys and cables and a good starter help a lot, hope this helps.....dieselman.


----------



## Cummins-dodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok I will try that the fuse is good the temp sensor works but after a while of running it the gauge quits working is the convert temp and fuel pressure machanical gauge


----------

